# plugs



## Michael J (Jan 2, 2013)

Could someone identify what this type of plug is called? We are looking for something like this for our cllub's modular layout. Thank you.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Without seeing it unplugged There is no way to know. I might be a standard 120 volt extension cord plug.


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

Michael J said:


> Could someone identify what this type of plug is called? We are looking for something like this for our cllub's modular layout. Thank you.


 Just a guess, but they could be Twist-Lok plugs !

Unplug it and take a pic , then we will know for sure, or check for a number.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Could very well be 'twist loc' plugs like this.









I've used them before and they worked well.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Those are the smaller plugs, I've seen them, but I don't know what they're called.

They're also ancient, I'd seriously consider something more modern. One of the inexpensive suggestions I've heard is trailer wiring plugs and jacks. They're available cheap at auto parts places and are designed for significant currents.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

They look like Jones plugs. The trailer or 12 volt automotive bullet connectors will hold up to repeated use much better.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Good or cheap, that's the decision you have to make. Cheap, get a 6 foot extension cord and clip off the male and female ends then wire them in, just maintain polarity which is easy to do as one blade is wider than the other. Flat molded 2 or 4 wire trailer connectors is another, more costly. So are A/V plugs *if *they'll take the voltage/amps, even more costly. Or twist locks, most costly.

I used twist locs way back when I would bring my stereo speakers out on the deck. Also used them for temp use on my boat at the marina for parties. They might be "ancient" but then again so am I.


----------



## Michael J (Jan 2, 2013)

OK, I found them. Thanks all. They are Cinch 302H-CCT plugs. ... Another club was using them for their modular display, and some members of our club thought they were worth looking into. Whether we actually use them is to be determined. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I do NOT recommend using 110 volt plugs for your modular wiring. It's far to easy to make an expensive and dangerous mistake!

Our Modular club uses Anderson Power-Pole connectors, but they're pretty expensive. If I had it to do again, I'd use the trailer connectors.


----------



## Michael J (Jan 2, 2013)

Absolutely, gunrunnerjphn!

One of the advantages of being a new club is that we are inspecting layouts of existing clubs to learn from their experience what to do and what not to do.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, we did that too, but I joined right after they made the decision to go with the Anderson Power Poles, or I'd have gotten a vote in for the trailer connectors.


----------



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

I think that the plugs show are the old type Cinch Beau Jones 2-Pin In Line Cord Mount Connectors, they have one pin much wider than the other so that it cannot be plugged into 110v outlet as these were made for the audio industry for inline connection of DC power.
It is very important to take notice of Johns advice and don't use power plugs as someone will at some time plug it into a power outlet by mistake.


----------



## Michael J (Jan 2, 2013)

Although these plugs look workable, I do not like the idea of using standard AC electrical wire with them for the same reason. A distinctive wire is probably what we will get.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I doubt those plugs are cost competitive with most alternatives. You will typically want four or more wires for a modular layout. 

GROUND
COMMON
TRACK1
TRACK2
TRACK
ACCESSORY

Note that the GROUND and COMMON are different, GROUND is the TMCC earth ground, and COMMON is the transformer common return for the individual track power. We use #12 wire for all the runs.


----------



## Michael J (Jan 2, 2013)

To be honest, the layout I saw those on is very old. There must be something that is newer.

So is the consensus here that some kind of multi-prong audio connector the best way to go? Along with #12 multi-wire cable?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Actually, the connectors I'm talking about are for automotive trailer connections.


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Actually, the connectors I'm talking about are for automotive trailer connections.
> 
> View attachment 27705


You can get trailer connectors with as many as 7 wires.

Ray


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I know that Ray, that was just a representative sample.

Here's Lots of type of Trailer Connectors


----------



## choochoo.72 (May 19, 2013)

Be careful where you purchase those trailer wire adaptors. I saw a few in Autozone (mexican made) that were thin brittle plastic and very thin wire gauge (Maybe 18 or 22). Shop around before buying.


----------



## Michael J (Jan 2, 2013)

Our wiring throughout the layout will be 12 gauge. Will these work with that size, or will the plugs overheat?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You need to buy quality ones, but they should work fine. As mentioned previously, don't buy the package of them for $1.99, they're probably not high quality.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*JonesPlugs*

Where in the world can I order/find some? Times have changed. Thank you


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

The Cinch 302H-CCT plugs are not for line current and do not fit. If any of you had actually read the data sheet for these 300 series connector you would have seen that they are for line to line or panel connection, the 2 refers to how many connectiions the particular connector makes. They come in other sizes too.

Closest correct answer was the guy who said they looked like audio connectors!:appl:


----------

